# Anyone in a Co-op?



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm considering joining due to the low cost and lack of variety the city has to offer.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Where in So Cal are you?

Have you thought of finding a meat distributor on your own?


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

^ ^ ^

Melissa is a GENIUS when it comes to finding inexpensive meats for the dogs.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I would probably join a co-op if Montana were cool enough to have one.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been a member of the SoCal Barf group since 2003 and I am a site host. I wouldn't be able to provide my dogs with as good a diet if it wasn't for the group. In the long run if you get a decent size freezer it is easiest to order a variety products by the case, thaw split and repackage. this will offer your pets healthy variety of food and a good savings. I don't order things that I can pick up cheaply at the store like chicken, but do save a bit of freezer space to be able to stock up if I see a good sale. I am able to feed lamb, pork, tripe, fish buffalo and other products at an affordable price. BTW I started with a costco chest freezer then moved to an upright and added a larger chest freezer when I found a floor model closeout that was super cheap. I mainly use the chest freezers for storage and keep the products I feed the most in the upright.
My upright can hold between 6 - 8 30 lbs cases of food I think - depending on the products.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would love to belong to one, but in my area-I can't find any....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Where in So Cal are you?
> 
> Have you thought of finding a meat distributor on your own?


im in los angeles. i just finished researching and deciding if i wanted to do this 100%, so the rest of the week i will be locating where i can get what and for what price to see if i can manage.

gsmom - thanks alot for that info. just knowing that you've stuck with them since 03 gives me some security.

on another note. ralphs has chicken on sale this week .55lbs


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

As your investigating resources, don't overlook the small Mom & Pop markets, especially in ethnic neighborhoods. In a city the size of LA, you'll have lots of Asian, Hispanic, Middle Eastern, and African-American markets--all of which have a better selection of "parts" than most chain supermarkets. Some of my best finds are in little markets in the so-called "bad neighborhoods." 

You won't find chicken feet, pork tongues, or duck necks at Ralphs!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would look up meat distriburors in your area and call them all - ask for price lists and see if they sell to the public. They have the best prices by far - plus the convienence of being close by. I have saved tons of money being able to buy in 30-60 lbs boxes of meat.

I get all of my fish and some meat at one of the Asian Markets in town. They do have a great selection of different meat parts!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

It is easier to join the SoCal Barf group and buy through them. They get great prices and it a not for profit group. They have a great selection of products plus great prices on ground products from Green Tripe.com and are coming out with a couple new sources of different group products some of which are exotic meats. All products except for the ground tripe and other pet foods are human grade and there are even good prices on very nice cuts of meat.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Tell me if I am wrong, but don't the San Diego members have to share driving responsibilities occasionally up to Orange County? At least, this is what I was told about a year ago when I was looking into the group. Granted, I know it isn't often, but I hate the drive up North and with gas prices these days - I can find great pricing right here in town (average .50/lb), the variety is good, and I am only driving 10 minutes. 

That...and I am just lazy! Don't get me wrong - I think it is a great group and they do have outstanding prices. It just isn't for me! If I lived closer to OC, I probably would do it.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Each member is required to drive up to the locker in OC and this usually only has to be done once a year (maybe twice depending on the number of site members).
Other than chicken what are you finding for that cheap - that is amazing! 

I buy lamb necks, pork brisket, beef & buffalo necks, salmon, indian mackeral and a few other fish and haven't seen any place down here that sells them.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I get - beef ribs, beef heart, pork necks, chicken quarters, turkey wings and necks, you can get (but I don't - chicken necks and backs). I also get chicken gizzards. Some slightly more than .50/lb, and some, like pork necks at .37/lb. They have a bunch of other stuff, but there are 6 of us down south that go in on things and these are the most common. Price varies slightly. There is some lamb that is under $1/lb and some under $2/lb - I haven't gotten it yet. 

All fish seem to vary in price - from .89/lb to 1.29/lb - I get that at 99 Ranch or another place in National City. I have done indian mackeral (my favorite because of the ease of cutting), tilapia, catfish, and sardines.

I guess the little bit extra I pay for meats like duck, rabbit and a few other things is worth it to me for the convienence (I really hate that drive up North - the traffic, gas prices, etc...ugh!).


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm also another SoCal BARF member. I'm local though... the locker is probably 10 minutes from my home. Still, you can't beat the prices AND variety. Prices on things like beef heart and duck wings are just ridiculously low.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

The closest co-op is located over an hour away. Since we don't have a full sized freezer (it's on the wish list) for the dogs it would actually cost more in the end to drive all the way there and back. When we get our freezer I'll definitely join, though.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: NatI'm also another SoCal BARF member. I'm local though... the locker is probably 10 minutes from my home. Still, you can't beat the prices AND variety. Prices on things like beef heart and duck wings are just ridiculously low.


You are really lucky to be so close!!!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I live in North County so for me driving to the locker is about the same as driving down to SD - probably worse cause the traffic at the merge is horrendous! Since pick up is only once a month it is not bad - especially since I am the site host. It is also one stop shopping!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GS MomI live in North County so for me driving to the locker is about the same as driving down to SD - probably worse cause the traffic at the merge is horrendous! Since pick up is only once a month it is not bad - especially since I am the site host. It is also one stop shopping!


You are a good 45 min further north than me. I'm down off Olympic and the new 125 (way down South!). For me the worst part is getting up to Del Mar!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: NatI'm also another SoCal BARF member. I'm local though... the locker is probably 10 minutes from my home. Still, you can't beat the prices AND variety. Prices on things like beef heart and duck wings are just ridiculously low.


Yeah, you are lucky. 

I visited the SoCal site yesterday. Whole ducks are ridiculously cheap. So is the lamb. 

If the drive wasn't such a chore, gas prices aren't so high, and I drive a hybrid SUV to lug all that meat back, I would love to be member.


MSPIKER03, 

Beef hearts are $0.20/lbs at JE Exports!







 I went there two days ago to pick up a case of chicken, and hopefully some duck (they were out ... bummer) and peeked at the price list. They also have cow's head for like $0.49/lbs. I could see the teeth from the partially parted lips. 

When are your puppers' birthday? I will gift-wrap one for them, red velvet ribbon and all!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

You only have to drive to the locker once or twice a year to pick up for the site. Otherwise there is a local site host for monthly pick up. I have site members who only order every 3 months so they don't even drive to pick there food up that often. If you are picking up food weekly you are probably using the smae amount of gas. To get a variety of edible bones especially if you have a dog with poultry allergies, this is the way to go.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

GS Mom, 

Would I be able to work it out so I could just pick the meats up from a local site host? I am in love with the duck & lamb prices ... 

I get a case of chicken from the wholesaler like once a month, and chubs once a month from another source. And I pick up some miscellaneous from Mspiker03 when she buys up the meat market (lol) since she is just 5 mins away. 

She gets SO excited when she comes across a great deal. LOLOL


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

That's how it works... you have a site host. The only way to pick up from the locker is to work the locker that day.... from 7 AM to about 1-2 PM. You can't just pick up orders at the locker.

You do have to work the locker once a year as part of the volunteer requirement to be a member.

Different sites have different requirements (like some require that everyone drive or go with the driver to pick up once a year).


----------

